

What Snowden and Manning Don't Understand About Secrecy - samsolomon
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2013/08/bowden-manning-snowden/278973/

======
dictum
> These are young people at war with the concept of secrecy itself, which is
> just foolish. There are many legitimate reasons for governments to keep
> secrets, among them the need to preserve the element of surprise in military
> operations or criminal investigations, to permit leaders and diplomats to
> bargain candidly, and to protect the identities of those we ask to perform
> dangerous and difficult missions.

But apparently there is no reason for a person, company or group to keep a
secret, hence mass surveillance.

Manning's leaks showed how often the _candid bargaining_ is done not to keep
the US safe, but deliberately to harm other countries.

------
ankitml
THese were not against concept of secrecy. This guy is misrepresenting
everything. The kind of videos and documents he shared from american wars
showed the world how much morally corrupt America has become in these wars

